# Cowboy Prayer



## CWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Did this for my grandson for Christmas. At one time he tried his hand at bull riding. Still wears the hat and boots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 30, 2015)

That should mean an awful lot to him! Very nice craftsmanship, also! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice and very unique Curt.


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

Its a good thing to do in life , Throw a leg over something exciting !


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2015)

What a great Christmas gift.


----------

